# Suse 9.2 Dialin Server / Fehler 913...



## sdh (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe auf einem Linux 9.2 System versucht Dial In einzurichten. Eingewählt wird mit Windows 2000 Pro.
Er fängt an zu authorisieren und meldet dann: 

*Fehler 913: Ein RAS-Client hat versucht, eine Verbindung für einen Port herzustellen, der ausschließlich für Router vorgesehen ist.*

Ich habe mit yast unter ISDN Eine ppp Schnittstelle konfiguriert und bei Detail +chap -pap eingetragen. Desweiteren habe ich unter etc/ppp/chap-secrets die Zeile 

```
#SuSEconfig.isdn modified
# Secrets for authentication using CHAP
# client	server		secret		IP addresses
# OUTBOUND CONNECTIONS
# Here you should add your PPP Login and PPP password to connect to your
# provider via pap. The * means that the entry(login and passoword may be
# used for ANY host you connect to.
# Thus you do not have to worry about the foreign machine name. Just
# replace password with your password.
#hostname	*	password

# PREDIFINED CONNECTIONS
# These are user and password entries for publically accessible call-by-call
# Internet providers in Germany. If they confict with your config, remove them.
# READ_IN_CALLBYCALL_SECRETS

# INBOUND CONNECTIONS
#client	hostname	<password>	192.168.1.1
Dialin	*	abc123
```

Die Fehlermeldung kommt bei der Ameldung mit Dialin / abc123.
Nehme ich einen Linuxuser, dann baut er die Verbindung auf und öffnet im Windows ein Benutzername: / Kennwrt: Domäne: Requestfenster.

Meine etc/sysconfig/isdn/cfg-net0 sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
CALLBACK="off"
CBDELAY="2"
CHARGEHUP="off"
DEFAULTROUTE="no"
DYNAMICIP="no"
FIREWALL="no"
IPADDR="192.168.1.3"
IPPPD_OPTIONS="+chap -pap"
MSN="...."
MULTILINK="no"
PROTOCOL="syncppp"
PROVIDER="provider1"
PTPADDR="192.168.1.4"
REMOTE_IN="..."
SECURE="on"
STARTMODE="manual"
USERCONTROL="yes"
```

Später soll das ganze dann noch auf Rückruf eingestellt werden. Gibt es da weiteres zu beachten?

Gruß
Sascha


----------

